# Construccion de circuitos Latch



## ThaConectted (Oct 5, 2008)

hola a todos que tal oigan pues miren que empiezo apenas y a saber que son,pero necesito hacer una
practica que impleque circuitos latch me pordrian echar la mano algo que pueda hacer sencillo que sea 
un circuito latch

ademas agradeceria información acerca del tema
gracias

tengo 2 circuitos el HD74LS373P y el 74LS374N
acaso servirian?
gracias de nuevo


----------



## gabriell (Oct 9, 2008)

bien , la verdad que esta pregunta me trajo buenos recuerdos de estudiante , cuando estuva estudiando de tecnico en la escuela de educacion tecnica Dr avellaneda en mi ciudad de santa fe , argentina.-
Mi primer proyecto en digitales con mi grupo , fue un simulador de presencias que no es mas que un circuito que prende y apaga luces en forma aleatoria dentro de una casa asi lo ladrones piensan que hay movimiento dentro de ella.-
Si bien hay muchas formas de hacerlo nuestro reto era porder hacerlo con una computadora .-
En su momento teniamos una spectrum asi que relizamos un circuito "mapeado" en un direccion de memoria libre de la maquina y cuando direccionbamos datos alli el latch se cargaba con los 8 bit de datos que no era mas que un numero generado aleatoriamente y se lo cargaba en el latch en una instruccion deprograma.-
Una vez esto los bits en uno prendian un luz determinada.-
Muy basico pero bueno para nosotros fue nuestro primer gran logro .-
Basicamente con el latch debes verlo como un buffer de 8 bit con memoria , lo direcciones dejas el estado cargado y leveras el bus de datos del micro por ejemplo para otra cosa , supon que tienes que prender un ventilador y barrer un teclado pones el latch y lo direccionas para prender el ventilador en un a intruccion ese dato queda memorizado en el latch , y liveras el bus del micro para barrer el teclado , pro ejemplo.-
Se por ahi que el que lea esto le va a parecer un poco burdo pero es una explicacion basica de como se podria usar hay miles de aplicaciones.-
Recuerdo en mi epoca de estudiantes teniamos 1 plc de 16 bits de I/O , utilizaba shit registers q es un desplazador latcheado , y utilizabamos un micro el 14500 si mal no recuerdo de motorola , que es un micro de 1 bit y 15 intrucciones .-
Bueno en aplicaciones tiene muchas pero mas q nada siempre se lo uso para dejar memorizado un estado de salida.--
Espero te sirva de orientacion


----------

